# Homespun Turning Tools again



## Vic Perrin (12 Oct 2013)

Hi All,
It's me again sorry to be a pest. Having decided to go ahead with attempting to produce some turning tools I have got hold of some carbide tips and now need to decide what material to make the tool bars out of.

I intend using 1/2" square stock and need a material that is going to be strong enough to take the forces involved but it also needs to be workable, cutting, filing, shaping, drilling and tapping, all to be done with hand tools (apart from drilling).

Suggestions, gratefully accepted.

Regards


Vic


----------



## Spindle (12 Oct 2013)

Hi

BMS - bright mild steel will be plenty strong enough and look nice without you having to remove the mill scale.

If you use mild steel you may want to remove the scale, (for cosmetic reasons), pickling in citric acid or vinegar will do this.

Regards Mick

Edited to ask why you have decided to go with square section? - I'd go for round to facilitate easier presentation of the tip to the work and socketing of the handle.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2013)

If the tools are to be used in a 'Boring' configuration the square stock is a great advantage because it presents and helps hold the tool flat against any twisting forces.

They can even be used in a Gated Tool Rest to enhance this control.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2013)

Some quick pics.


----------



## alexf (15 Oct 2013)

I tend to use round bar for my home made tools. Some of them are bright steel and some of them are just the black mild steel. I find that the mild steel is strong enough and easier to drill however the only down side is that I use 2 grub screws to hold the tip and the mild steel does hold the thread for as long as the bright steel.


----------



## chipmunk (18 Oct 2013)

I must admit I make mine mostly out of hot-rolled steel from Homebase/B&Q. It's cheap and readily available in 1m lengths and can be cut/filed/drilled and tapped easily. It's also pretty easy to bend - heat the point of bend to dull red heat and it'll bend very readily - I use the lathe toolpost hole as a convenient fulcrum :ho2 

FYI: If you're going to produce a swan necked tool remember to have the cutting point approximately in-line with the main shaft to keep the turning forces down. As an alternative you can make an outrigger like the BCT tools but you have to use a wide toolrest - See http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Turning_Tools/BCT_Intro/bct_intro.html

The two tools on the left are 1/2" square hot rolled steel, the two on the right are made from an old 1/2" round support from a chop saw.





M5 tapped holes for HSS Sorby cutters though rather than WC.

HTH
Jon


----------



## joethedrummer (18 Oct 2013)

Hi Chipmunk,,,congratulations ,,those tools look superb,,sometimes I use ex agricultural steel spikes which are too hard to work so I let them down either in the barbecue or with a blowtorch to anneal them,,,,,,I have just posted on the " Re Rutlands easy tools" post about obtaining tips for these tools we are making,,,, would you be so kind as to let us know where you are sourcing your tips ?
,,,,,joe,


----------



## chipmunk (18 Oct 2013)

Hi Joe,
Thanks, I'm glad you like them. 

You can buy HSS tips from almost any Robert Sorby woodturning outlet but they aren't cheap....http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/product.php/section/6541/sn/RSCUTTERS_MST

They are all made with 5mm holes. If you're feeling adventurous you can make your own from a metalworking lathe HSS toolbit. I like the 1/8" x 5/8" x 4" toolbits sold by ArcEuroTrade... 
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Cutting-Tools/High-Speed-Steel-Toolbits.

These can be cut with a Dremel cut-off wheel into short lengths and drilled with a 5mm TCT spade tile drill (take it slowly and use plenty of lubricant) or alternatively a 5mm slot can be cut with an angle grinder or Dremel into the back. I only get between 3 and 5 holes per tile drill before they chip beyond usefulness. Shape the cutters by placing then flat on the bench grinder table but please be careful!

Happy toolmaking!
HTH
Jon


----------



## joethedrummer (18 Oct 2013)

Hi Jon,,many thanks for the info,,Sorby tips are sure not cheap and I am looking at some on ebay from Arizona which are being used by some of our compatriots,,again those tools look really nice!!
,,,,,,joe,,


----------



## Vic Perrin (22 Oct 2013)

Hi All, Just to let you know that I have made some turning tools using the advice given by forum members,

They turned out quite good ( IMHO ).

The carbide tips cut like a dream and leave a really good finish.

I have produced 4 tools for a total outlay of about £45 including the taps, drills etc that I had to buy and still have sufficient material to make another couple of tools.

Many thanks for the sound advice

Regards

Vic


----------



## paulm (22 Oct 2013)

Sounds good Vic, which tips did you use in the end and what kind of bar stock?

Still waiting for my tips to arrive before I can give it a go.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Vic Perrin (22 Oct 2013)

paulm":3kufxf8u said:


> Sounds good Vic, which tips did you use in the end and what kind of bar stock?
> 
> Still waiting for my tips to arrive before I can give it a go.
> 
> Cheers, Paul



Hi Paul,

Pm sent

Regards
Vic


----------



## Spindle (22 Oct 2013)

Hi Vic

Why not share your choices with the rest of us?

Regards Mick


----------



## Vic Perrin (22 Oct 2013)

Spindle":rc3czrbc said:


> Hi Vic
> 
> Why not share your choices with the rest of us?
> 
> Regards Mick


Sorry Mick, I didn't realise anyone would be interested.

Subject: Homespun Turning Tools again

paulm wrote:
Sounds good Vic, which tips did you use in the end and what kind of bar stock?

Still waiting for my tips to arrive before I can give it a go.

Cheers, Paul


Hi Paul, I used the Easy Wood Tips Ci1-R2, Ci1-R4, Ci1-Square, which I obtained from woodworkers supplies in the UK at £8 each and a round Carboly tip that was supplied by a friend .

I used 1/2" square bar stock taped out at 4mm for the Easy Wood tips and 3.5 mm for the round Carboly.

The bar length was 8.5" with an additional 4" tang. I used Sapele for the handles as I have quite a bit in stock and made them 20" in lenght.. For the ferrules I managed to blag some 28mm copper pipe from a local plumber..

To fit the tool bars onto the handles I drilled them out on the lathe and ground the corners off the tang until they were a tight fit and then used some 2 part epoxy to secure them.

The tools look just like the Easy Wood version and with their cutting tips on I should imagine that they perform the same.

I am really pleased with them the wood absolutely flies of and the finish is amazing, I am going to have to make a chip deflector as honestly the cuttings really fly at you And that is with fully dried timber, I've not tried them on wet wood yet but I am sure they will really plough into that.

If I can be of any help when you come to make yours please feel free to get in touch.

Regards

Vic


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Oct 2013)

I think I am right in saying Vic bought his Easy Wood tips from us.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Spindle (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks Vic 

Always interested in peoples solutions - gives me food for thought. I'm sure I'm not the only one either.

Regards Mick


----------



## Vic Perrin (22 Oct 2013)

Peter Sefton":1sb7h8vs said:


> I think I am right in saying Vic bought his Easy Wood tips from us.
> Cheers Peter



Quite right Peter, Super Service and advice from Garry, Will be contacting you shortly for some more bits.

PS The Web Site is looking good.

Regards

Vic


----------



## Peter Sefton (22 Oct 2013)

Thanks Vic, Garry has been working hard and had a well deserved day off today to go fishing.
Cheers Peter


----------



## joethedrummer (23 Oct 2013)

Spindle":2fsfyh9c said:


> Thanks Vic
> 
> Always interested in peoples solutions - gives me food for thought. I'm sure I'm not the only one either.
> 
> Regards Mick


Hi Woodspinners,,,,

Me too !!!!

,,,,joe,,,,


----------



## Vic Perrin (22 Nov 2013)

Taken delivery of a couple more Easy Wood Cutters including the Round Cutter And the Detailed Cutter from Woodworkers Workshop

Made the tools up and by god do they cut well.

Totally convinced that carbide is the way forward.

The tools are an absolute joy to use. if you are intending to have a go at making your own, I would definitely recommend a chip deflector. The speed that the cuttings fly at you is unbelievable ! 

I have no connection at all with the company but have a look at this link for the Easy Wood Cutters.
They have been so helpful. 

I have loads of turning tools but may be selling most of them soon as the 5 tools that I have made using the Easy Wood Tips will cover all aspects of turning.

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/

Regards

Vic

PS Thank you Pete & Garry


----------



## CHJ (22 Nov 2013)

did-someone-say-ci1-t25037.html


----------



## McAldo (22 Nov 2013)

Also, Eddie Castellin sells a variety of carbide tools on his website, 3 for $18-24 dependently on the type.
http://eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only
Cannot vouch for the quality, as I haven't tried them yet, but the price is quite good for sure.


----------



## hazel (23 Nov 2013)

quick question: I've been reading through and my first thought is, do the mild steal tools hold a blade? I'd never have thought to use mild steal for a tool as I would have thought that the blade would never hold


----------



## CHJ (23 Nov 2013)

hazel":2f3dr1du said:


> quick question: I've been reading through and my first thought is, do the mild steal tools hold a blade? I'd never have thought to use mild steal for a tool as I would have thought that the blade would never hold


It would be a pretty good catch that dislodged a TCT tip off the end of a mild steel shank such as this:-


----------



## hazel (23 Nov 2013)

ah, I see what you're doing! THe actual edge is a cutting blade not mild steel. That's cheating


----------



## CHJ (23 Nov 2013)

For one-off jobs or short runs even a Case Hardened Mild Steel tool will do the job,

I have some "Q-Max" type hole cutters made from mild steel that are still usable after 50 years, all depends on work load. (And they have not punched a valve base hole for a little while now :lol: )


----------



## hazel (22 Jun 2014)

fair enough. Until recently I was a welder and my partner is a metal worker so metal has always been my thing in the past, all our homemade tools are from tool steel though as we asumed that mild steel and other such would fail to hold an edge. Mild steel is far easier to get hold of though so may be worth exploring


----------



## KimG (23 Jun 2014)

Show us some pictures when you're done Vic, I would be most interested in seeing how they look. An interesting thread altogether this one.


----------



## woodfarmer (23 Jun 2014)

Instead of using tools with a mild steel cutting edge , why not use EN32B it case hardens. so if you make a scraper ready to use then case harden it you will always have a case hardened cutting tip (top of tool) to use provided you don't over heat it when grinding back. This steel is easily available from metal merchants..eg Merseyside Metal Services Ltd


----------



## Bill Mooney (2 Jul 2014)

I bought carbide tips on eBay & made my tools from mild steel bar. The link shows me turning with my tools in a 2 part video, you can access part 2 on the site. They really do remove the timber. You need chip deflectors.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NFF4PoPi6Wk


----------

